# Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin



## rippi (25. März 2018)

Hi Leute,

 angelt bitte mehr mit der Centrepin. 

 Danke.


----------



## Minimax (25. März 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Also, ich muss doch sehr bitten!


----------



## rippi (25. März 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Du bist von dieser Bitte ausgeschlossen Minimax, ich weiß, dass du fast ausschließlich mit der Centrepin angelst. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Als ich den Titel gelesen habe, bin ich gleich zusammengezuckt:

:m
Sollte da wirklich mal ein sinnvoller Beitrag von rippi stehen?

|kopfkrat

Muss man sich etwa Sorgen um ihn machen???|bigeyes

Jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigt...


----------



## Salmonidenfänger (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Darf ich mal fragen welche Centrepins ihr so habt, bzw. auch welche Ruten dazu?


----------



## kuttenkarl (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Hallo,

1 x TF Gear
1 x King Pin

1 x Kunnan Matchrute 3,60m
1 x Shimano Matchrute 3,90m
1 x  Floatrute 4,20m auf Sportexblank aufgebaut
1 x Floatrute 4,20 auf Conoflex Glasblank aufgebaut

Gruß Gerd


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

2x DAM Ever ready 4200 (115mm)

1x DAM Quick Shadow


 Die Ever ready sind zum Raubfischangeln gedacht......zählen die jetzt auch noch oder sind das reine Grundrollen |kopfkrat


Früher hatte ich noch ne Mordex Merlin die mir aber nicht so gelegen ist.


----------



## rippi (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Ich bin froh, dass mein Plädoyer endlich Früchte trägt.


----------



## Peter_Piper (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Ich versuche mich ebenfalls schon seit geraumer Zeit mit der Pin, leider bisher erfolglos,...Bleibe aber auf jeden Fall dabei!:k


----------



## captn-ahab (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Blöde Frage, fischt ihr eigentlich geflochtene auf der Spule? Ich meine, die schwimmt ja super und würde auch einen Drill im Gestrüpp wie Seerosen besser aushalten.


Ich kaufe mir auch mal eine


----------



## Colophonius (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Jetzt habe ich mein gesamtes Geld schon für Twister ausgegeben. Was denn nun.  #c


----------



## Minimax (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Ich liebe das Angeln mit der Centrepin, vermutlich weil es der komplexeste Mechanismus ist den ich grade noch mit Mühe und Not begreifen kann.
Meine Lieblingskombo zum Trotten ist eine Youngs JW Heritage mit 14er Stroft an einer Acolyte Plus 13`-so auf den Punkt für mich das ich kam etwas anderes benutze, ansonsten:

Eine guterhaltene Trudex mit 12er Stroft hängt an einer sehr leichten 13´ Stickfrute unbekannter Produktion (schätze auf auf 2-4lbs Schnur ausgelegt). Eine weitere altersschwache Trudex ist eigentlich in Rente, wird aber sehr selten zusammen mit einer 12´ Aspindale Severndale ausgeführt.
Eine Youngs BJ Lightweight hat ihren Platz noch nicht gefunden, aktuell versuche ich sie mit 2lbs Eigenbau 11´zu verkuppeln, mal sehen wie sie harmonieren.
Die Youngs Ray Walton macht sich zwar auf dem Papier gut, ich finde sie aber fürchterlich zu fischen (würd aber natürlich nie on ihr trennen). Auch sie liegt irgendwo tief unten schlafend in meiner Rollentruhe... Oh und ach so, eine Cyprinus Emperor ist zur Zeit im Rahmen eines Liaison-Programms in den Diensten von Sir Kochtopf.
Jo, das sind so meine Kombis, wie gesagt, ich angele sehr überwiegend mit der erstgenannten.

Hinsichtlich geflochtener Schnur auf der Pin habe ich auch mal überlegt- in englischen Foren liest man auch ab und zu davon. I ch hab allerdings den Plan wieder verworfen, denn:
1. fischt man ja zumindest beim trotting teilweise mit doch recht zarten Ruten- denen möchte ich nicht die unglaublichen Tragkräfte eines Hängers mit Geflochtener zumuten.
2. kann mit vorstellen dass die geflochtene sich einbettet und verhakt, und dann nicht mehr frei abläuft.
3. Am Allerwichtigsten: Dann hatt man wieder das ganze vorfachgedöns und geknote am Halse. Für mich ist das Schöne am trotten ja diese absolut einfache Eleganz der durchgebundenen Montage,
Aber nur zu wenn das einer mal ausprobiert wär ich sehr an einem Erfahrungsbericht interessiert,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## captn-ahab (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Ein Mann, ein Wort...


Ich hoffe ich komme am Wochenende dazu sie zu testen. Wird an eine Shimano Match in 3,90m gepackt. Bespult habe ich sie mit geflochtener Schnur, da diese Schwimmt und besser bei Gras im Wasser ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Schmuckes Schätzchen! Von Zanderpitt?
Ich fische, wie Freund Minimax schon schrieb, eine Cyprinus Emperor, wechselweise an meiner Shimano Vengeance, meiner geliebten Drennan Specialist  (es wurde schon länger nicht mehr erwähnt WIE GLÜCKLICH Drennan Ruten machen) oder einer grausigen Cormoran billig Bolo  (wobei an der Rute selbst mittelprächtige Döbels unheimlich viel spaß machen.
Ich habe gehört, dass man mit der Pin auch andere Fischarten beangeln kann aber ich habe bisher einzig und ausschließlich Döbels gefangen


----------



## Fischer45 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Du kannst mit der Centrepin sämtliche Fische fangen#6
 Grundfischen, Posenfischen-Friedfisch, Raubfisch. 
 Es kommt nur auf die Centrepin an. Kingpin, kostet etwas Geld, ist aber eine Rolle fürs Leben und normalerweise unter normalen Bedingungen, unkaputtbar:m Sie besitzt eine knackige Knarre, also auch zu Grundfischen geeignet


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Man kann auch Fliegenfischen, das ist auch eine Centerpin oder Centreprin oder einfache Achsenrolle. 

Gibt sogar welche, die haben 'ne echte Bremse, Rücklaufsperre und Knarre. #6

Die Krönung und Königin der Achsenrollen ist aber die Wendefuss-Achsenrolle, wo man einfach die Spule dreht und dann stationär werfen kann. Muss man aber nicht.


----------



## captn-ahab (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Es ist "leider" eine Kogha. Ich hatte das Angebot gesehen, die gibts bei Askari statt für 69€ gerade für 21€. Hatte die letztes Jahr mal bei einem Angler am Fluss in der Hand und der war zufrieden.
Ich war gestenr im Aussendienst unterwegs, hatte keine Lust auf Mittagessen, hab mir Apfel und Brot geholt und vom Essensbudget....dann die Rolle 


Also für den ersten Versuch wirds reichen.


----------



## Fischer45 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Moin, die Kogha ist für den Anfang, zum Reinschnuppern ganz gut. Auf lange Sicht, wirst du damit aber nicht viel Spaß haben. Kannst die Seiten von Stilvoll Fischen, oder Classy Catchers mal durch schauen#h


----------



## captn-ahab (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Werde ich machen, danke. Muss mir mal ein paar Videos bei yt angucken. Gerade aus England gibts schon coole Sachen.


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man kann auch Fliegenfischen, das ist auch eine Centerpin oder Centreprin oder einfache Achsenrolle.
> Gibt sogar welche, die haben 'ne echte Bremse, Rücklaufsperre und Knarr
> Die Krönung und Königin der Achsenrollen ist aber die Wendefuss-Achsenrolle, wo man einfach die Spule dreht und dann stationär werfen kann. Muss man aber nicht.



Also, ne Fliegenrolle ist abgesehen vom grundlegenden Funktionsprinzip schon sehr anders als ne Pin. Jedenfalls kann man die eine nicht sinnvoll durch die andere ersetzen, und vice versa.  
 Tja, und die Wenderolle polarisiert. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist sie eigentlich weniger die Königin des Rollentyps, sondern eher der verwachsene, bucklige Hofnarr. Ist aber auch ne geschmacksfrage.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Du darfst natürlich qualitativ etc. nicht Äpfel und Melonen vergleichen.


----------



## Minimax (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du darfst natürlich qualitativ etc. nicht Äpfel und Melonen vergleichen.



Qualität ist schon wichtig. Aber ich glaub wenn man ne Aerial an die Bachrute   schraubt, oder mit einer Perfection trotten möchte, wär die bessere Alternative auf den passenden Rollentyp zurückzugreifen.
Und weder Herr Stucki noch die Misters Alvey oder Youngs können den durch die Physik bedingten Schnurdrall beim werfen mit Wenderollen ausschalten, quali hin oder her. Dann doch lieber per Daumenbande über Spulenkante, hat man zwar auch Drall, aber nicht das ganze Schisselaweng mit der Spulendrehung- da könnt man auch gleich ne fixed nehmen, finde ich.


----------



## Spilotes (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Ich fische mit einer Hardy.Einmal mit einer Centrepin ein Fisch gedrillt,möchte man nur noch mit der Centrepin angeln.


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde das Plädoyer gerne ein wenig erweitern.
Interessant wäre doch zu wissen, wie, wo und auf was angelt ihr mit der Pin?
Nur Trotting am Fluss?
Am See mit Pose oder evtl auch als Grundmontage? 
etc. etc.
Also, haut rein in die Tasten, bin auf eure Antworten gespannt!


----------



## Shura (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Hat mir meine Schwester vor X Jahren aus St. Petersburg (?) zukommen lassen. Ich glaube, das rustikale Teil ist auch 100% in Russland gebaut. :m : X


----------



## Minimax (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*



Spilotes schrieb:


> [...] .Einmal mit einer Centrepin ein Fisch gedrillt,möchte man nur noch mit der Centrepin angeln.



Der Mann hat recht. 
 Aber, liebe Pin Enthusiasten, es gibt Zeiten und Orte, da würden selbst die ALTEN zu ner Mitchell (oder irgendwas mit Bugel) greifen, mit recht übrigens.


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*



Shura schrieb:


> Hat mir meine Schwester vor X Jahren aus St. Petersburg (?) zukommen lassen. Ich glaube, das rustikale Teil ist auch 100% in Russland gebaut. :m



Und? Auch schon mal am Wasser getestet?


----------



## captn-ahab (15. August 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Mal eine andere Frage:
Fischt ihr die Rollen eigentlich klassich in Drehrichtung wie geplant bei der Rolle, oder wie bei einer Stationärrolle?


Ungewöhnlich zu sich hin zu kurbeln.


----------



## Koalabaer (15. August 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage:
> Fischt ihr die Rollen eigentlich klassich in Drehrichtung wie geplant bei der Rolle, oder wie bei einer Stationärrolle?



… seitlich gesehen verläuft bei mir die Schnur ,,von unten'' zum Leitring.




> Ungewöhnlich zu sich hin zu kurbeln.



… würde ich nicht mit klarkommen. #d


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. August 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlich zu sich hin zu kurbeln.




In England wird das von einigen so gemacht das die Schnur anderes aufgespult wird, was es aber für einen Nutzen haben soll bin ich überfragt. #c


----------



## captn-ahab (16. August 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> … seitlich gesehen verläuft bei mir die Schnur ,,von unten'' zum Leitring.




Bei mir auch, super.



Die Bremse lässt sich ja nur in die Richtung feststellen, oder? Habt ihr das immer alles "offen", also dass die Schnur frei ablaufen kann und man in beide Richtugnen drehen kann. Hab die Sorge, dass ich dann schnell ein Schnurchaos bekomme.


Und...welche Vorteil hat die Ratsche?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. August 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Die Ratsche kommt bei mir nur beim Anködern und Befördern zum Einsatz ansonsten hab ich die beim Fischen eig nicht an.
Da die Pin meist mit der abtreibenden Pose gefischt wird sehe ich da keinen Anlass die Ratsche einzuschalten.....gebremst wird ja eh meistens mit dem Finger an der Spule.


----------



## captn-ahab (17. August 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*

Danke Dir!
Am We will ich es erstmals testen. Solange das Wetter mal mitspielt. Bort oder Wurm an der tribenden Pose auf Döbel/Rotaugen ist der Plan.


----------



## Peter_Piper (20. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
im Ükel liest man zur Zeit wieder viel zum Thema Pin.

Daher hole ich diesen Thread wieder hoch, um sich gezielt über die Pin und Co. auszutauschen.

Und da habe ich schon die ersten Fragen:
An welche Ruten schraubt ihr eure Pins. Macht doch mal ein paar schöne Photos davon! 

Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, wie, wo und auf was ihr mit der Pin angelt? 
Nur Trotting am Fluss?
Am See mit Pose oder evtl auch als Grundmontage?
etc. etc.
Also, haut rein in die Tasten, bin auf eure Antworten gespannt!


----------



## geomas (21. März 2019)

^ hallo Peter,
mangels klassischem Trotting-Flüßchen in der Nähe nutze ich meine bislang einzige Pin an kleinen Teichen zum mittelschweren Grund- und auch Posenangeln in Nahdistanz.
Nicht, weil dies mit einer Pin besser funktionieren würde als mit einer „Getrieberolle”, sondern weil es mir Spaß macht, mit seltsamen Gerätschaften zu hantieren.
Und Spaß/Erholung ist mir wichtiger als Effizienz beim Angeln.





die Rute ist ne Abu Legerlite 223 aus Glasfaser, „Medium-Heavy-Leger” von etwa 3m Länge



edit: der Girlie-Rutenhalter soll demonstrieren, daß ich weder Style-Fanatiker noch Dandy bin.


----------



## Jason (21. März 2019)

Das ist wirklich ein schönes Bild. Echt .

Gruß jason


----------



## geomas (21. März 2019)

^ danke, das geht aber noch deutlich besser. Pin Nr.2 ist unterwegs, ein Bild folgt noch im Frühling.


----------



## Jason (21. März 2019)

Darauf bin ich sehr gespannt. Auf den Bild hast du deine Glasfaserrute schön in Scene gesetzt. Ich mag solche Bilder. 
Daumen hoch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. März 2019)

Danke @geomas für die Info und auch das schöne Foto. Ich hatte letztes Jahr ähnliches vor, bin aber viel zu selten dazugekommen. Meine Pin hängt an einer 10ft House of Hardy Rute. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Kombination suboptimal ist und ich nun auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rute bin.


----------



## Minimax (21. März 2019)

@Peter_Piper Ouh, eine schöne Idee- ich nehme an das bei Dir die technische Beratung nicht im Vordergrund steht: Ich will auch versuchen, ein schönes Bild meiner Liblingskombo in Action zu posten,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. März 2019)

@Minimax: Oh doch, da sich hier einige "Pin-ianer" mit einem recht breiten Fachwissen "rumtreiben", freue ich mich schon, wenn Fragen zu Montagen, etc, gestellt und beantwortet werden können.
Aufbau, Vorgehensweise am Gewässer, einfach alles, kann hier rein. Klar, über schöne Photos freut sich bestimmt auch jeder!

Hat denn schon einmal einer gezielt auf Karpfen geangelt? Ist T.Kalweit in diesem Video hier passiert.


----------



## Michael.S (21. März 2019)

Ich will mir dieses Jahr auch eine zulegen für meine Posenrute , allerdings erstmal was günstiges , was haltet ihr denn von der DAM Shadow Centrepin ? , ist das günstigste was ich gefunden habe und scheint gut zu laufen oder was gäbe es noch für Alternativen bis 100 Euro ?


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. März 2019)

Hallo @Michael.S: Über die DAM wurde schonmal kurz im Ükel-Thread berichtet. Scheint wohl ganz OK zu sein. Zudem hat sich Jemand gerade die TF Gear Centrepin geholt. Ebenfalls gibt es wohl noch zwei drei günstige Pins, welche wohl alle baugleich sind. (u.a. Cyprinus?) Dazu müssten sich aber die Spezies mal zu Wort melden, oder du suchst mal im Ükel-Thread.

An was für eine Posenrute soll denn die Pin montiert werden und welche Methode möchtest du damit fischen?


----------



## GandRalf (21. März 2019)

Ich verwende die TF Gear Pin für das Trotten am kleinen bis mittleren Fluß.

https://www.anglingdirect.de/tf-gea...RxYDT9H6gi2835uuWX9qF1R7874DwcNhoCzz0QAvD_BwE

Kostet auch nicht die Welt und ist top verarbeitet.
Das ist original meine! ;-)


----------



## Michael.S (21. März 2019)

Gedacht ist sie für eine zweiteilige  Greys Prodigy TX 1,0 Lbs specimen , Länge ist entweder 11 oder 12 ft , steht nicht auf der Rute , im Moment ist da noch eine ältere Shimano Aero 4000 drauf und die ist für eine Posenrute recht schwer , die TF Gear wäre schon mal eine Alternative , hat die auch eine zuschaltbare Bremse falls man die Rute doch mal ablegen will ?


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2019)

Ich nutze die Pin bislang ausschließlich zum Posenangeln im Fluss aber plane noch die Projekte "Karpfen an freier Leine" und "Auf Zander mit Köfi", da unsere Vereinsteiche beides hergeben


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2019)

Die Pin wird keine Bremse aber eine Ratsche haben- diefungiert quasi als Schnurfangbügel und sichert die Spule vorm durchdrehen


----------



## geomas (21. März 2019)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Gedacht ist sie für eine zweiteilige  Greys Prodigy TX 1,0 Lbs specimen , Länge ist entweder 11 oder 12 ft , steht nicht auf der Rute , im Moment ist da noch eine ältere Shimano Aero 4000 drauf und die ist für eine Posenrute recht schwer , die TF Gear wäre schon mal eine Alternative , hat die auch eine zuschaltbare Bremse falls man die Rute doch mal ablegen will ?



Exakt diese Rute (11ft) hab ich gelegentlich auch im Gebrauch mit einer (nicht mehr produzierten) Pin des gleichen Herstellers.
Wie @Kochtopf schrieb: die Ratsche hat jede denkbare Funktion außer als Bremse für den Drill. Da ist der Daumen gefragt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Pin bislang ausschließlich zum Posenangeln im Fluss aber plane noch die Projekte "Karpfen an freier Leine" und "Auf Zander mit Köfi", da unsere Vereinsteiche beides hergeben



Ne Pin zum Zanderfischen ist ne gute Idee, das könnte ich mir durchaus auch vorstellen.....wäre ein Versuch wert.
Dadurch das der Köfi schon relativ viel Gewicht mitbringt müsste das Werfen damit auch leichter gehen.


----------



## Tricast (21. März 2019)

Danke an Peter_Piper, der das Video eingestellt hat.
@dawurzelsepp: Ab Min. 5 ein Überkopfwurf!


----------



## rhinefisher (21. März 2019)

Nettes Video - zeigt sehr schön dass ein erfahrener Angler eigentlich auf Anhieb mit ner Pin zurecht kommt.
OK, das anködern des Brotes wäre verbesserungsfähing..


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2019)

Wie soll es das zeigen?


----------



## Tricast (21. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie soll es das zeigen?



????? Wie soll ich das verstehen.

LG Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> ????? Wie soll ich das verstehen.
> 
> LG Heinz





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nettes Video - zeigt sehr schön dass ein erfahrener Angler eigentlich auf Anhieb mit ner Pin zurecht kommt.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie soll es das zeigen?



Dass der Kalweit die Pin nicht zum ersten Mal hält dürfte klar sein


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. März 2019)

Hallöchen,
nach vier Stunden auf den Monitor glotzen habe ich beschlossen, die Arbeit für heute einzustellen. 
Aber was bei dem herrlichen Wetter tun? Klar, ab an den See und sich mit Wurfübungen mit der Pin vergnügen. Ich weiß, mein Setup (Rute/Rolle) ist noch stark verbesserungswürdig , aber ich bin i.d.R. auf doppelte, bzw. zweieinhalbfache Rutenlänge gekommen. Ist dies halbwegs akzeptabel oder komplett dilettantisch?
Mein Plan ist es, die Pose durch den Wind treiben zu lassen (Angle aktuell primär an einem See). Das klappt für den Anfang ganz gut. Wenn ich ein wenig versierter bin, habe ich die wahnwitzige Idee, mit der Pin Karpfen zu stalken und auf Sicht anzuwerfen. Mal sehen ob dieses Abenteuer klappt, oder in einem hoffnungsosen Unterfangen  endet.

Achja, postet ruhig eure Ruten zur Pin, Minimax & Michael S. haben schon den Anfang gemacht.

In diesem Sinne, schönes Wochenende!


----------



## rhinefisher (21. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dass der Kalweit die Pin nicht zum ersten Mal hält dürfte klar sein



Er behauptet aber das Gegenteil - oder habe ich da was nicht richtig mitbekommen..!?
Jedenfalls hat der Mitstreiter noch nie gepint..


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2019)

@Peter_Piper Dilettant! Passionierte Pinangler werfen nicht mehr als 1,75 Rutenlängen!!!


----------



## Andal (21. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Peter_Piper Dilettant! Passionierte Pinangler werfen nicht mehr als 1,75 Rutenlängen!!!


2-3 Rutenlängen sind schon ok. Alles was darüber hinausgeht, ist ein Kandidat für den Member of the Order of the British Empire.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> nach vier Stunden auf den Monitor glotzen habe ich beschlossen, die Arbeit für heute einzustellen.
> Aber was bei dem herrlichen Wetter tun? Klar, ab an den See und sich mit Wurfübungen mit der Pin vergnügen. Ich weiß, mein Setup (Rute/Rolle) ist noch stark verbesserungswürdig , aber ich bin i.d.R. auf doppelte, bzw. zweieinhalbfache Rutenlänge gekommen. Ist dies halbwegs akzeptabel oder komplett dilettantisch?
> Mein Plan ist es, die Pose durch den Wind treiben zu lassen (Angle aktuell primär an einem See). Das klappt für den Anfang ganz gut. Wenn ich ein wenig versierter bin, habe ich die wahnwitzige Idee, mit der Pin Karpfen zu stalken und auf Sicht anzuwerfen. Mal sehen ob dieses Abenteuer klappt, oder in einem hoffnungsosen Unterfangen  endet.
> ...


Hi
Bin ja auch absoluter Pin Anfänger.
Aber sehr begeistert davon.
Allerdings bin ich eher die Stalker Variante.
Leichtes Gepäck,und Fische suchen.
Handvoll Futter rein fertig.

Wenn die Pose zuckt anhauen, und der Tanz beginnt.
Mein erster Fisch war ein ca 2 pfund Satzi.
Der direkte Kontakt ist beeindruckend. 

Gut, dann bin ich auch beruhigt. 
Ich werfe ja nur mit Unterarmschwung und auch max. 2 Rutenlängen,somit knapp 6m.
Hatte sie auf ner Mitchell epic lake.
Die Rute ist optisch passend, weil sehr Oldschool .
Allerdings hat mir Aktionsmäßig was nicht gepasst.
Jetzt kommt sie auf ne Englische Matchrute .
Den Namen Ticamo hab ich allerdings noch nie gehört.
Actionsmäßig gefällt mir die besser.
Und auch der ältere Stil mit den Metallringen.

Kennt jemand "Ticamo"?
Hab nur paar Zeilen darüber im Netz gefunden.
Angeblich ne untermarke von Moritz.
Weis aber auch nichts genaueres .

Liebe Grüsse an alle Pin infizierten .


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Peter_Piper Dilettant! Passionierte Pinangler werfen nicht mehr als 1,75 Rutenlängen!!!


Hmm, und ich dachte immer, die Rute müsste 1,75 lbs haben?


----------



## Tricast (21. März 2019)

Ticamo war/ist eine Marke von Moritz Angelsport. Ich kenne sie nur von Rollen als Moritz noch bei Ganderkesee war.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. März 2019)

Ticamo war ne Hausmarke von Moritz - da waren einige recht brauchbare Stöcke dabei.
2 oder 3 habe ich davon noch, aber die Rollen gleicher Marke waren grottenschlecht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. März 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp: Ab Min. 5 ein Überkopfwurf!



Ich hab die Scene jetzt 5x angeschaut und irgendwie glaube ich das sich die Spule nicht dreht beim Auswurf........täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## Floriho (22. März 2019)

Hi,

die Spule dreht sich schon, nur nicht sehr lange. Er stoppt sie dann mit dem Daumen, wie bei ner Wurfmultirolle.


----------



## Tricast (22. März 2019)

Ich denke auch, dass die Spule auch während des Wurfes leicht abgebremst werden muß damit sich kein Tüddel bilden kann. Bei den hier angesprochenen Gewichten (Köderfisch).


----------



## Michael.S (22. März 2019)

Der wirft eigentlich ganz locker mit etwas mehr Gewicht , zum Ende des Videos zu sehen , ich weis nicht was das für eine Rolle ist , könnte eine Akara Onega sein die es auch günstig bei ebay gibt , habe ich jedenfalls in die Suche eingegeben


----------



## geomas (22. März 2019)

So, gestern kam die neue alte Pin von der Insel.

Sie ist (in meinen Augen) wunderschön, die Gebrauchsspuren sind mir vollkommen egal.
Sie dreht nicht ganz so lange wie die kürzlich vorgestellte moderne Pin (Greys Bewick, ebenfalls gebraucht erstanden),
aber die kleine Trudex wird ihren Zweck (ufernahes Grund- und Posenangeln an kleinen Teichen) sicher erfüllen.







            Und sie bewegt sich doch! J.W. Young & Sons Trudex im Garten






            In natura wirkt sie viel dunkler als auf den Fotos, auch die Blessuren fallen kaum auf.

Die Rute ist ne Fox DuoLite Specialist mit einem extrem knapp gebauten Rollenhalter.
Pardon, eine klassische Rute war gerade nicht zur Hand.
Und an der DuoLite werd ich die Trudex wohl ausprobieren.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2019)

Hübsch... die Trude!

Aber eigentlich muss da einer in den Nachgang...

"Friss nicht so viel Topfenstrudel, denn er wird dich stopfen, Trudel!"


----------



## Kochtopf (22. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für die wirklich schönen Bilder! Ich bin mir sicher du wirst ihrem Rollenleben noch viele weitere Heldentaten bescheren!
Und wenn du sie reinigt und ölst und liebhast wird sie sicher noch geschmeidiger laufen


----------



## geomas (22. März 2019)

^ und ^^ - danke, die Herren!

Ich hab mich mit ihrem Innenleben noch nicht befaßt, evtl. bekommt sie einfach frische Schnur und dann direkt ab ans Wasser (je nach verfügbarer Zeit).


----------



## Andal (22. März 2019)

Der absolute Leichtgang ist bei deiner Fischerei eh ned so das Um und Auf.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. März 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ticamo war/ist eine Marke von Moritz Angelsport. Ich kenne sie nur von Rollen als Moritz noch bei Ganderkesee war.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ticamo war ne Hausmarke von Moritz - da waren einige recht brauchbare Stöcke dabei.
> 2 oder 3 habe ich davon noch, aber die Rollen gleicher Marke waren grottenschlecht.


Danke euch beiden.
Hab nur eine Rute davon.
Gefällt mir auch gut.
Musste bloß den Spitzenring erneuern,weil ein Pfuscher da rumgemurkst hat.
@geomas:
Sehr schöne Pin


----------



## Minimax (22. März 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> So, gestern kam die neue alte Pin von der Insel.



Toll! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Trudex, und wirklich schön in Szene gesetzt. (Ich hab mich die ganzen Tage gefragt, obs bei Dir ne Trudex oder ne Speedia wird).
Bitte Vorsicht mit der Nabe aus Bakelit, ich hab mir beim unvorsichtigen Wiederzusammenbau nach Reinigung mal eine zertrümmert (Konnte Epoxi sei dank geflickt werden)
Viel Spass und Erfolg mit Deinem Oldtimer, sie wird Dir treu dienen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas (22. März 2019)

@Andal : Ja, Ultra-Leichtlauf hab ich nicht erwartet. 

@Minimax : Danke! Neben der Speedia war auch die Rapidex im Rennen. Letztlich hab ich mich in diese konkrete Rolle verguckt und der Rest war mir (fast) egal.
Evtl. komme ich noch mal mit technischen Fragen um die Ecke.


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. März 2019)

Ein herzliches Hallo an die illustre Gesellschaft,
ich benötige von den "Pin-ianern" ein wenig Inspiration.

Meine Pin benötigt ein passendes Gegenstück, sprich Rute. Ich habe jetzt mal ein paar ins Auge gefasst (siehe nachfolgende Links), freue mich über Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichten und oder andere Vorschläge!

Noch ein, zwei Sätze zum geplanten Einsatzgebiet. See, meist leicht windig, daher soll eben dieser meine Pose vorantreiben. Zum Budget, ne Hardy Marksman Float überschreitet aktuell meine Haushaltskasse. Daher dachte ich so an max. 100 Euronen plus minus. (gerne mehr minus anstatt plus, )

Meine, zunächst, erste Auswahl:
WFT Lake 'n River Zander. (schon im Shop begrabbelt, die zweigeteilte gefällt mir'n Tick besser)

Kogha Classy Angler Ledger. (ebenfalls im Shop begrabebelt, erstaunlicherweise finde ich die Rute recht gut, fühlt sich gut an.)

Korum Allrounder 12 ft. 1,5lbs (Noch nicht live erlebt)

Advanta Discovery RVS Twin Tip (Eigenmarke von Angling Direct. Ebenfalls noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.)

Grundsätzlich finde ich, dass die Ruten nicht unbedingt Leichgewichte sind, wie sehr ihr das?
Daher seid ihr gefragt, Meinungen, Erfahrungen zu den Ruten. Tipps, Alternativen? Nur her damit!
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Kochtopf (27. März 2019)

Also vor Sarah Jane (drennan specialist 7 avon quiver  1,5lbs - btw evtl. Als Ausverkauf günstiger zu bekommen) fischte ich mit der Shimano Vengeance trout/Zander in 3,40 - die hat viel Spaß gemacht  ist für leichtes Grundangeln ebenfalls geeignet aber unterm Strich eine schöne Floatrute - eigentlich kann die Empfehlung jedich nur zu einer Avonrute tendieren  denke mit der Korum allrounder wärst du nicht unglücklich.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2019)

Und eines, gar nicht so fernen Tages werden wir auf der Ladung zum ÜkT lesen...

...TOP 1: Begrüßung
...TOP 2: Verfertigung einer Angelrute aus dem, was vor Ort so wächst.

Hei... das wird ein Spass!


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. März 2019)

Hallo @Kochtopf, die Drennam looks nice, aber nicht der Preis. 

Kommst du mit den beiden "Oberteilen" gut zurecht, oder angelst du nur mit der Avon/Quiver?


----------



## Kochtopf (27. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo @Kochtopf, die Drennam looks nice, aber nicht der Preis.
> 
> Kommst du mit den beiden "Oberteilen" gut zurecht, oder angelst du nur mit der Avon/Quiver?


Ich angle überwiegend mit der Avon aber habe mit beiden schon schöne Fische gefangen. Es kommt jetzt im März die Nachfolgeserie zur specialist 7 raus, vielleicht kannst du sie dann günstig schießen. Bei mir hat die 1,5lbs 11' weite teile des Rutenarsenals in den Ruhestand geschickt und sie ist so toll das sie einen (Frauen-)Namen bekommen hat. Jeden Cent wert- aber wie gesagt sie Shimano Vengeance ist auch ein feines Rütchen, wenn auch nicht so universell einsetzbar wie eine Twintip avon


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. März 2019)

Danke für deine Einschätzung. Mit Twin Tips hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch mal geliebäugelt. Gibt ja einige Anbieter, z.B. auch Korum, Leeda, Prologic, etc.. Hatte aber bisher immer das subjektive Empfinden, dass sie beides nicht richtig können.
Zur Vengeance, da habe ich sozusagen das Gegenstück von Daiwa hier rumstehen: Die Tornado Zander in 3,60m.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. März 2019)

Die specialist 7 nehme ich für alles. Leichte Feeder, ledschern in allen Variationen, trotting, posenfischen am Teich, Aalangeln (mehrere  über 80cm letzte saison und hatte nie das Gefühl an der Grenze des machbarenzu sein).  wirklich universell einsetzbar... Korum baut sicher auch gute Ruten aber wie Andal schon schrieb: Drennanruten machen glücklich


----------



## Minimax (27. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Hallo an die illustre Gesellschaft,
> ich benötige von den "Pin-ianern" ein wenig Inspiration.
> Tipps, Alternativen? Nur her damit!
> Danke im Voraus!



Nabend, lieber Peter,
und keine einfache Aufgabe die Du uns da stellst (Where is the lancet? Nuuuuuuuuuuuurse!).
Eigentlich ists ja eine einfache Entscheidungskette: Gewässer bestimmt Methode bestimmt Rute bestimmt Rolle. Wenn Dir mehr der Sinn nach Trotting steht, müsst es ne leichte, führige nicht zu zahme Match oder Floatrute sein. Willst Du lädschern, schau bei leichten Feedern. Bist Du nicht festgelegt und willst alles, geh in Richtung Avon 11ft 1-1,5 lbs (wie Kochtopf sagte), gerne mit Twintip. Die können heutzutage performancemässig auch alles gut, man schleppt halt leider immer die übrige Spitze mit sich rum. Zu Deinen verlinkten Ruten kann ich wenig sagen -klar das sie bei den günstigen Preisen doch ein paar gramm auf die Waage bringen. EInzig von der WTF Zander rate ich ab, ich habe auf diesen Blank mal eine Rute aufgebaut- ein fürchterliches, unsensibles Ungetüm: Wie ein verdienter Ükel einst sagte: eine "passable Aalrute".

Wenn du erstens kein Vermögen ausgeben möchtest, und zweitens bereit bist aus England zu bestellen hätte ich einen Link zum stöbern. Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich die betreffenden Ruten nie in der Hand hatte -es ist ein tip ins Blaue hinein- aber die ganze Rutenserie finde ich von ihrem Setup und ihren Papierdaten sehr interessant, plus, die Preise sind sehr Zivil. Und die Jungs der Foren "Fishing Magic" und "Maggotdrowners" sind über die verschiedenen Modelle voll des Lobes, und die kenne ihre Rods.
Überprüf doch mal die Rutenserie "Darent Valley" des Händlers Tacklebox
http://www.tacklebox.co.uk/rods-en/specialist/
Die haben ganz viele interessante Modelle in der Range, vom 0,75er ledger bis zu Trotting Rods- vielleicht findest Du da etwas?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. März 2019)

Herzlichen Dank @Minimax für deine Meinung. Auf Tacklebox bin ich vor geraumer Zeit auch mal gestoßen, als ich die Rovex John Wilson Signature suchte. (frag mich aber jetzt nicht, warum) Werde die Seite aber mal wieder genauer durchforsten.


----------



## thanatos (28. März 2019)

Ja da kommen schöne Erinnerungen ,vor X-Jahren hab ich damit auf Karpfen geangelt , den Namen der Rolle ???
hatte sie Hängend an einer weichen 5 m Teleskoprute ,den mir zu kurzen Kurbelgriff hatte ich gegen einen längeren getauscht
die Rolle hatte einen Durchmesser von 12,5 cm die Wickelstäbe bei 9 cm .Bespult hatte ich sie mit einer Seidenschnur
( Dynema gab es da noch nicht ) , montiert eine Schwanenfeder und dahinter ein paar kleine Korkoliven.
Geangelt wurde in der Regel mit Kartoffeln .Mit Abwurfhaken kam man dank der weichen Rute auf gut 20 m.
Ja da war der Drill eines 20 Pfünders schon ein tolles Erlebnis . Da denke ich immer noch gern zurück .


----------



## captn-ahab (28. Mai 2019)

Am. Wochenende war es soweit. Der erste Einsatz der pin. Zusammen mit meinem großen Sohn an einen Fluß und mit Schwimmbrot auf Döbel los. 
Leider wollten die kleinen Fische den Köder mehr bzw waren die Großen vorsichtig und die kleinen Dinger dann schneller. Einen Fehlbisse eines knapp 50ers auf Sicht gab es. Schade, daß wäre die Krönung gewesen, aber egal. Ausflug mit dem Sohn und den ersten Fisch gab es auch. Hab nur den ersten fotografiert, der ist eben trotz der Größe etwas Besonderes.
Das werde ich def. wiederholen. Ist die perfekte Friedfisch Ergänzung zum baitcasten.


----------



## Salmonidenfänger (30. Mai 2019)

Ich verwende an mittleren bis großen Flüssen eine DAM PTS Distance 3,6m & 3,9m mit einer DAM Quick Shadow CentrePin zum Posenfischen bis 12g, da werfe ich max. ca. 8 - 18m


----------



## Dübel (15. Juli 2019)

Ich hab gerade diesen schönen Thread gefunden und wärme ihn mal auf.

Centrepins sind sehr vielfältig einsetzbar, das wurde hier ja schon geschrieben. Dementsprechend muss die Rute natürlich zum Einsatzzweck passen. Das ist auch nichts Neues.

Möchte ich klassisch trotten, wähle ich eine Centrepin, die sehr leicht anläuft und bei der ich den Lauf des Schwimmers mit dem Daumen bremsen muss bzw. kontrollieren kann. Meine erste Rolle für diesen Einsatz war eine *DAM Quick Shadow*. Die ist zwar nicht schön, ich würde sie aber jederzeit empfehlen. Für den Preis bekommt man aus meiner Sicht keine bessere neue Centrepin. Andere im gleichen Preissegment haben aus meiner Erfahrung Schwächen. Bei der *Advanta Ikon / Avanti Marco Cortesi / Ikonix* z.B. verfängt sich die Schnur zu leicht hinter der Spule. Die *Black Zero *muss erst zerlegt und die Kugellager entfettet und neu geölt werden, um sie ordentlich zum Laufen zu kriegen.
Heute verwende ich fürs Trotten am liebsten meine *Allcocks Match Aerial* oder die *Rapidex. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










*
Wenn ich den Köder eher statisch  Schwimmer anbieten möchte, montiere ich gerne die *Trudex* an die Rute. Zum Trotten ist die nicht so toll, da die Befestigungspunkte für den Schnurbügel sehr beim "batting", dem Einholen der Schnur durch schnelles Schlagen auf Spulenrand, stören. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Zum Angeln mit dem Grundblei benutze ich am liebsten eine meiner 3 *DAM Ever Ready* Grundrollen. Mit etwas Übung lässt sich dieses Modell fast wie ein Multirolle werfen. Sie hat eine kräftige Knarre und der Freilauf lässt sich prima mit der auf der Achse sitzenden Schraube regulieren. Da kommt man auch mit schwereren Bleien in stärkerer Stömung gut zurecht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Den Hechten stelle ich meist mit aktiv am Schwimmer geführtem Köderfisch nach. Dabei kommt es mir darauf an, dass zum einen die Rolle sehr leichtläufig ist und wenig wiegt, zum anderen natürlich robust genug ist, einem kräftigen Raubfisch standzuhalten. Die *Speedia* hat in diesem Fall allen Ansprüchen genügt, der Tollpatschigkeit eines Herrn Dübel ist der Rutenbruch geschuldet.  Eine senkrechte Rute beim Keschern des 90er Hechts war keine gute Idee. Den letzten Schlag mit dem Schwanz hätte wohl auch eine moderne Kohlefaserrute kaum ausgehalten.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die letzte Centrepin, die ich gekauft habe ist eine *Grice & Young Avon Royal Supreme. *Die wurde von mir noch nicht getest, daher gibt es auch noch kein Bild. Sie es eher nicht fürs Trotting gebaut. Der ausgeklügelte Bremsmechanismus qualifiziert sie für den Einsatz mit Grundblei am Fluss.

Kurz zurück zu den Ruten. Hier sind die individuellen Vorlieben Ausschlag gebend. Mit einer Matchrute lässt sich eine Posenmontage gut werfen und führen, egal wie die verwendete Rolle ausschaut.
Fürs Trotting sollte die Rute einigermaßen leicht und nicht zu wabbelig sein ... und so weiter und so fort ...
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, nicht die Bauart der Rolle diktiert die Form der Rute, sondern der erwartete Fisch am entsprechenden Gewässer.

Aus meiner Sicht kommt die Frage nach der passenden Rute zur Centrepin hauptsächlich deshalb regelmäßig auf , weil die Pin häufig mit Trotting in Verbindung gebracht wird. Da wäre es eigentlich interessanter, diese schöne Angelmethode genauer zu erklären und dabei zu zeigen, warum die passende Centrepin unter entsprechenden Bedingungen die Ideale Rolle für diese Methode ist. Das führt hier aber zu weit ...


----------



## Minimax (15. Juli 2019)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade diesen schönen Thread gefunden und wärme ihn mal auf.



Lieber Dübel,
Ein toller, fundierter Beitrag mit herrlich inspirierenden Bildern. Wunderbare Charakterisierung der alten und neuen Modelle sehr nützlich für alle Suchenden. Vielen herlichen Dank dafür,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Dübel (16. Juli 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Dübel,
> Ein toller, fundierter Beitrag mit herrlich inspirierenden Bildern. Wunderbare Charakterisierung der alten und neuen Modelle sehr nützlich für alle Suchenden. Vielen herlichen Dank dafür,
> hg
> Minimax



Danke für die netten Worte, lieber Minimax!
Da immerhin 10 Exemplare 8 verschiedener Modelle bei mir leben (von der Marco Cortesi hab ich mich getrennt), dachte ich, ich schreib mal was zu dem Thema ...




 ... den mit der Pin zu fangenden Fischarten sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Tricast (16. Juli 2019)

@Dübel : Chapeau. Toller Bericht und eine Liebeserklärung an die Pin. Das ganze set up schmeichelt die Augen und tut der empfindsamen Seele gut.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Liebeserklärung und die Fotos @Dübel
Wir wollen aber Fotos der anderen Pins auch sehen!

Ansonsten: das ist der erste rippi thread der tatsächlich thematisch gekapert und fortgeführt wurde. Was ER wohl davon hält?


----------



## Andal (16. Juli 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> das ist der erste rippi thread der tatsächlich thematisch gekapert uns fortgeführt wurde. Was ER wohl davon hält?


----------



## Dübel (16. Juli 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für die Liebeserklärung und die Fotos @Dübel
> Wir wollen aber Fotos der anderen Pins auch sehen!
> 
> Ansonsten: das ist der erste rippi thread der tatsächlich thematisch gekapert und fortgeführt wurde. Was ER wohl davon hält?



Also 5 der 8 Modelle sind ja oben abgebildet. Von der DAM Quick Shadow und der Black Zero existieren keine Bilder, da sie beide wenig fotogen sind.
Die Avon Royal Supreme schaut so aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Sie war mit mir noch nicht am Wasser.

Übrigens verwende ich durchaus auch andere Rollentypen. Stationärrollen, Kapselrollen, Multirollen, Fliegenrollen, je nach Aufgabengebiet, alle mehr oder weniger alt, schließlich müssen sie ja zu meinen Glasfaserruten und zu den Gespließten passen.
Aber wann immer es irgendwie sinnvoll möglich ist, hängt eine Centrepin an der Rute.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. Juli 2019)

.....auch eine DAM Quick Shadow hat ihren Reiz........das liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.
Meine Sammlung beinhaltet momentan 2 dieser Rollen und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Wollen wir uns einfach an der Schönheit der Geräte erfreuen aus Sicht eines jedem einzelnen.

Danke übrigens für die nette Vorstellung deiner Pin´s  *"aber" *jetzt hast du uns natürlich auch den Mund wässrig gemacht auf deine Stationärrollen


----------



## Dübel (17. Juli 2019)

Die DAM Quick Shadow ist funktional betrachtet eine hervorragende Rolle, zumal für den Preis. Ich finde sie halt nicht sooo arg schön ...
Was meine Stationärrollen angeht, die sollte ich vielleicht besser in einem eigenen thread zeigen. 

Bei Gelegenheit schreibe ich hier lieber, warum welche Centrepin unter bestimmten Bedingungen der Stationärrolle aus meiner Sicht vorzuziehen ist und wann ich lieber zur Stationären greife. Schweres Spinnfischen zum Beipiel, ist das Einsatzgebiet der *Abu Cardinal 6*.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. Juli 2019)

Find ich sehr interessant aus welcher Sichtweise du welche Pin einsetzt, dass würde sicherlich einigen von uns brennend interessiern.
Schon jetzt ein Danke dafür.


----------



## malecón (5. August 2019)

Hallo,

darf ich eurem Club beitreten?

Ich habe mir beim englischen Ableger eines international agierenden Online-Auktionshauses meine erste Centrepin besorgt:
Eine sehr schön leicht und rund laufende 4,75"-Rolle (Fabrikat Lewtham Products)!  

Einsetzen wollte ich sie erst mal mit eine Matchrute am Vereinsteich auf Rotaugen, vielleicht traue ich mich dann dort auch noch an Satzkarpfen, Brassen oder Schleien ran (dann aber mit einer kräftigeren Rute, habe da eine 1,75 lbs Radical Oldschool von Quantum, die passen könnte).

Da ich am Rhein wohne (zwischen Worms und Mainz), habe ich dazu eine Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Trotting am Rhein? Ich habe Zweifel, dass sowas bei der Fließgeschwindigkeit funktioniert, aber vielleicht weiß es ja jemand aus eigener Erfahrung besser und gibt sein Wissen preis .

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für eure Antworten, Anregungen, Tipps etc.

Uli


----------



## rippi (5. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für die Liebeserklärung und die Fotos @Dübel
> Wir wollen aber Fotos der anderen Pins auch sehen!
> 
> Ansonsten: das ist der erste rippi thread der tatsächlich thematisch gekapert und fortgeführt wurde. Was ER wohl davon hält?


Davon halte ich sehr viel. Ich wollte mit diesen Thread noch mehr Leute für die Centrepin begeistern und genau das habe ich erreicht. Wenn endlich die rippirappa-Stecknadel für besonders wertvolle Beiträge eingeführt werden würde, ich würde diesen Thread prämieren. Kleine Nebenstory: Mein Vater ließt Rute&Rolle und immer wenn ich zuhause zu Besuch bin, checke ich schnell ob dieser Thread in den Top5 Threads (oder so) ist. Ist er nie, weshalb ich fast von Klo falle. Die nehmen immer nur ihre eigenen Threads! SKANDAL!!!

Aber ja, ich würde diesen Thread als den 4.besten Thread bezeichnen, den es jemals im Anglerboard gab. 

@malecón 
Nein tut mir Leid unser Club ist geschlossen. Versuche es doch einfach mit Twistern.


----------



## Andal (5. August 2019)

malecón schrieb:


> Da ich am Rhein wohne (zwischen Worms und Mainz), habe ich dazu eine Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Trotting am Rhein? Ich habe Zweifel, dass sowas bei der Fließgeschwindigkeit funktioniert, aber vielleicht weiß es ja jemand aus eigener Erfahrung besser und gibt sein Wissen preis .


Funktioniert. Am besten mit richtig langen Ruten, Boloruten und vorzugsweise dort, wo die Strömung gut am eigenen Ufer zieht, oder von Buhnen aus. 
Wegen dem Tempo musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Die Fische sind es gewöhnt, dass ihre Nahrung zügig unterwegs ist.


----------



## malecón (5. August 2019)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> *AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Centrepin*
> 
> Als ich den Titel gelesen habe, bin ich gleich zusammengezuckt:
> 
> ...



Nach der Antwort von "rippi" (2 weiter oben) verstehe ich auch den Beitrag von "Nachtschwämer78"


----------



## malecón (5. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Funktioniert. Am besten mit richtig langen Ruten, Boloruten und vorzugsweise dort, wo die Strömung gut am eigenen Ufer zieht, oder von Buhnen aus.
> Wegen dem Tempo musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Die Fische sind es gewöhnt, dass ihre Nahrung zügig unterwegs ist.



Ok, noch eine Sache, die ich dann mal ausprobieren muss.

Danke!


----------



## Mescalero (8. März 2020)

Die chinesischen Billomaten kamen bisher nicht zur Sprache, meine ich.
Gibt es praktische Erfahrungen mit den Aliexpress-Rollen? 

Die wären nämlich neben der DAM eine weniger teure Möglichkeit, das Centrepinnen zumindest einmal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die chinesischen Billomaten kamen bisher nicht zur Sprache, meine ich.
> Gibt es praktische Erfahrungen mit den Aliexpress-Rollen?
> 
> Die wären nämlich neben der DAM eine weniger teure Möglichkeit, das Centrepinnen zumindest einmal auszuprobieren.


Such mal Ükel PIN, der halbe ükel fischt damit, ich habe mir eine zweite bestellt. Viel Pin fürs Geld und IMHO besser als DAM oder Kogha oder Roy irgendwas


----------



## rustaweli (8. Juni 2020)

In einer meiner Pin Gruppen drauf gestoßen.
Vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen.
Sind ein paar schöne Infos zu verschiedenen Rollen zu lesen.








						Centrepins
					

Centrepins




					centrepinvideos.wordpress.com


----------



## hester (8. Juni 2020)

Danke dafür, sehr interessant. Meine Begierde wird immer größer


----------



## rippi (9. Juni 2020)

Mittlerweile hat es sich ausgepinnt. Ihr solltet weiterhin damit angeln, aber denkt nicht, dass ihr damit so hipp seid wie damals 2018. Denkt mal über die Handleine nach.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Juni 2020)

Wir sollten diesen Thread vielleicht ins Raubfischforum schieben, wenn er hier nicht mehr Hip ist. PIN auf Hecht, Forelle, Barsch etc., das müsste dann doch fetzen. Und so eine 1,20 mtr. Mama an der China-Pin, das ist doch ein Traum.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Juni 2020)

Ach so, wie ich darauf komme, ich habe letzte Woche meine Maxima-Pin mit 0,35 mm Schnur bespult und jetzt wartet sie an der Stellfischrute auf ihren ersten Einsatz bzw. Erfolg.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wir sollten diesen Thread vielleicht ins Raubfischforum schieben, wenn er hier nicht mehr Hip ist. PIN auf Hecht, Forelle, Barsch etc., das müsste dann doch fetzen. Und so eine 1,20 mtr. Mama an der China-Pin, das ist doch ein Traum.



Auch mit ner Pin kann man auf Raubfisch losziehen, ich erinnere nur an einen Beitrag eines W.Kalweit. 
Im Grunde spricht ja auch nichts dagegen so zu fischen. Eine Ever Ready 4200 in 115mm in Topp Zustand und gut geölt ist da genau die richtige Rolle dafür.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Juli 2020)

Meine aktuellen Centrepins bzw. Grund- und auch Wenderollen:

*Centrepins:*
- Okuma Aventa VT 1002
- Grice & Young Golden Eagle
- Grice & Young Avon Royal

*Grundrollen:*
- DAM 3200
- DAM Senior 4000
- DAM Berlin 5000

*Wenderollen:*
- Shakespeare Lincoln
- DAM 4101

Da mir die Angelei mit diesem Rollentyp viel Freude bereitet, werden sich allerdings
sicherlich noch weitere Modelle dazugesellen.


----------

